# 180?



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I tried being a happy wife that asked for little of her husband than to stay and work things out. After 4 wks he had noticed I changed, but it wasn't helping how he felt about me or himself and he still wants to leave. We have 3 younger children (we have older ones too) and it will break my heart if he does move out even for a short while. I do feel that a separation may be good just so we have a break from our five weeks of stress that we have lived with since this fight started, but I am afraid of it at the same time. Since me being a happy, loving, (pleading), wife hasn't worked so far, I started looking for other things that might. I looked and read about doing the 180 and a few other sources that have made sense about how to try to encourage him to want to stay...but he is shifting out more and more. 

My question: If you are doing the 180 how do you _or_ do you let him know that if he wants to work through anything or wants anything from me I am willing to work with him?

This fight started because of something I said and he is holding onto it and it has changed him ... I know it takes two to get us where we are at this moment but we have been together nearly 30 yrs and I can't imagine living without him.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I think you're missing the purpose of the 180. It's not to change him, it's to change YOU. And putting you in a better place to move on without him. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

